# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  كيف تجعلين غرفة نومك جنة يعشقها زوجك؟

## MiSteR LoNeLy

يعتبر بيت الزوجية من اهم مكونات الحياة بين الزوجين، واهم جزء من هذا البيت هو غرفة النوم التى يجد فيها كلا الزوجين الراحة والأسترخاء بالإضافة الى اهم اللحظات التى تضفى السعادة والحنان والحب على الحياة بينهم.

لذلك يجب على كل زوجة أن تبذل قصارى جهدها لجعل هذه الغرفة مثل قلعة الحب التى يشعر بداخلها الزوج بانة قد انفصل عن العالم الملىء بالصخب والضوضاء ودخل جنة الراحة والإسترخاء.

ولتحقيق هذه المميزات عليك أن تقومى بتنفيذ هذه الخطوات التى تبدو سهلة وبسيطة فى مظهرها لكن تأثيرها قوى وعميق فى جوهرها.

- الخطوة الأولى:
استبدلى الصور الشخصية المعلقة على الحوائط بلوحات فنية طبيعية.

بالرغم من رغبة الجميع فى تعليق صور العائلة الحبيبة على حوائط المنزل إلا أن تأثيرها فى غرفة النوم غير مرغوب فيه وذلك لأن وجود صور الأطفال على سبيل المثال قد يسبب تشتيت الإنتباه والتفكير فى شؤون الأسرة والأولاد وما يتعلق بهما من مشكلات دراسية ومتطلبات لا تنتهى. 

وهذه الأفكار سوف تنزع الراحة وتحرم الزوج من صفاء الذهن حتى فى غرفة نومه التى يسعى الى الوصول اليها بعد قضاء يوم شاق فى العمل.

على العكس تقوم الصور الفنية وخاصتا المناظر الطبيعية الرقيقة بدور المهدىء السحرى الذى يضفى على الغرفة الجمال والإسترخاء وذلك لأن مجرد النظر الى الطبيعة الغناء يسرى فى النفس السعادة والحب مع الميل الى الرومانسية.

- الخطوة الثانية:
ضعى جناح ليلى مجهز على جانبى السرير.

يجب أن توفرى جناح ليلى أوكوميدينو على كل جانب من جوانب السرير بحيث يكون كل واحد مجهز بالساعة والمصباح الخاص به.

وذلك عند رغبة احد الزوجين بمعرفة الوقت لايسبب أزعاج للطرف الآخر بأن يتسلق من فوقه ويعرضه للإزعاج والقلق اثناء نومه.

كما أن وجود المصباح الخاص بكل فرد يسمح له بالقراءة الليلية اذا رغب بذلك او التفكير فى اى موضوع دون ان يقلق الطرف الآخر.

- الخطوة الثالثة:
استخدمى السلة المصنوعة من الأغصان لتضعى بداخلها الملابس المتسخة.
كثير من الأزواج يلقون بملابسهم التى قامو بإرتدائها فى العمل او اى مكان آخر على السرير او على ارض الحجرة وهذا يسبب الإحساس بالفوضى والتوتر.

وبالطبع لايمكن ان يضعوا تلك الملابس فى دولاب الملابس النظيفة.

الحل فى استخدام خزانة إضافية يمكن من خلالها حفظ الملابس المتسخة حتى ميعاد الغسيل الأسبوعى دون أن تسبب اى مشكلات بصرية أو تشعر الزوج بالضيق لما فى الغرفة من فوضى.

من الجيد أن تكون تلك الخزانة مصنوعة من أغصان الشجر وأن توضع فى مكان خالى فى الحجرة، لأن الأشياء المصنوعة من الأغصان تضفى على المكان لمسة الطبيعة الرقيقة وهدوء النفس والبال.

- الخطوة الرابعة:
ضعى كرسى مزدوج يتناسب مع حجم الغرفة، فمن الرائع ان تزودى حجرة النوم بكرسى مزدوج يتناسب مع حجم الغرفة، يمكنك كذلك استخدام اى نوع تفضلينه وتعتقدين انه سينال اعجاب زوجك. 

حيث يمكن لك أنت وزوجك قضاء وقت ممتع فى مشاهدة التلفاز او القراءة او الإستلقاء لبعض الوقت او تناول مشروب مفضل لكليكما دون الرغبة فى النوم.

وهذا سوف يمنح غرفة نومك مكان اكثر متعة وجاذبية، ويجعل كلا منكما يعتاد على استخدام غرفة النوم ليس للنوم فقط بل لقضاء اسعد الأوقات.

- الخطوة الخامسة:
استخدمى البطانية ذات الألوان القوية مع البساطة فى الوان اللحافات والوسادات، يجب ان تتميز الوان البطاطين بالقوة والحيوية مع الإحتفاظ بالألوان الهادئة للحاف والوسادات.

اذا كنت من الذين يرغبون فى المبالغة فى ديكور الغرفة فإن هذا قد يزعج زوجك او يجعله يرى ان تلك المبالغة غير مناسبة او غير مريحة.

يجب ان تحرصى على اختيار الألوان التى يفضلها زوجك والتى تشعره بالراحة والإستجمام.

كونى حريصة ان تكون الوان المفارش والوسادات والستائر هادئة ومتناسقة حتى تضفى على غرفة نومك البساطة والجاذبية.

- الخطوة السادسة:
ضعى خزانة طويلة اسفل السرير، هذا سوف يجعل السرير مكتمل ومجهز بكل ما يمكن ان يحتاجه زوجك وخاصتا اذا لم يكن سريرك يحتوى على حامل علوى لوضع المستلزمات عليه او حامل سفلى.

يمكن ان تستخدمى هذا الصندوق لوضع الأحذية او الأدوات الأخرى التى يجد زوجك مشكلة فى ايجادها وينسى أين وضعها.

- الخطوة السابعة:
تخلصى من التماثيل واللعب والعرائس الموجودة فى غرفة نومك.

ويعتبر وضع التماثيل اللطيفة مثل العرائس والدببه وهدايا عيد الميلاد من الأشياء غير المفضلة فى غرفة النوم وذلك لأنها فى الغالب لم يتم شرائها بالإشتراك بين الزوجين، كما انها تجعل الغرفة تميل الى الانوثة بشكل مبالغ فيه ويمكن ان تنكسر وتؤدى الى حدوث فوضى وتوتر فى الغرفة.

لذلك يجب على الزوجة ان تنقلها من غرفة النوم الى مكان آخر فى البيت.

هناك شرط واحد اذا وجد يمكنك ان تضعى مثل هذه الأشياء فى غرفة النوم وهو اذا كانت هذه الهدايا تم شراؤها بالإتحاد بين الزوج والزوجة وتم الإتفاق فيما بينهم على ان يتم وضعها فى غرفة النوم.

- الخطوة الثامنة:
زينى غرفة نومك بالزهور الرقيقة ذات الألوان المريحة للأعصاب.

على الزوجة أن تجعل من غرفة نومها حديقة مزدهرة بالورود وأوراق الشجر الرقيقة لكن يجب أن تكون الورود صناعية حتى لا تمتص الأوكسيجين من الغرفة.

كما يجب ان تضعى نبتة خضراء بسيطة وطبيعية حتى تنقى جو الغرفة من الهواء الملوث.

من المهم ان تختارى الوان الورود الهادئة التى تمنح زوجك الهدوء والسعادة مثل زهور البنفسج والزهور البيضاء التى تجعل الشخص اسير لجمالها عند النظر اليها.

- الخطوة التاسعة:
يمكن ان تضفى على الغرفة مزيد من الرقة ببعض الموسيقى الهادئة.

اعلمى عزيزتى الزوجة ان للموسيقى تأثير رائع على الحالة المزاجية لأى انسان.

فإن نغمات الآلات الموسيقية من المؤثرات التى تدخل الى القلب بدون اى تنبيه.

لذلك عليك ان تمتعى زوجك ببعض من الموسيقى الهادئة التى يفضلها عند دخوله الى غرفة النوم حتى يشعر بالراحة ويرقص قلبه مع نغماتها الرقيقة التى تجعله يعبر عن ما يجول داخل قلبه من حب ورومانسية تجاهك.

وفى النهاية احب ان اعترف لك بسر:
الزوج هو الملك المتوج على عرش مملكة الزوجية.

ويجب ان يعامل كملك من مليكته التى يحبها.

لذلك يجب أن يكون اسمى هدف لك فى الحياة ان تضحى بكل ما يمكنك حتى تشعريه بالسعادة الحقيقية .. حتى تشعرين انت بها، لأن سعادة الزوجة تنبع من سعادة زوجها

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وبالطبع لايمكن ان يضعوا تلك الملابس فى دولاب الملابس النظيفة


والله يا ساد مان بالزمن هاد بصير كل شي منهم الاثنين عشان ما تزعلوا وتحكوا متحيزية انا مع حواااااااااااء





> تخلصى من التماثيل واللعب والعرائس الموجودة فى غرفة نومك


وصلني خبر بهاد الخصوص انه الملائكة ما بتفوت بالغرفة اللي فيها هيك شغلات ومن يومها وانا محرومة من دبدوبي  :Cry2: 





> يكون اسمى هدف لك فى الحياة


أسمى هدف لكَ ولكِ في الحياة

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هههههههههه شكرا على المرور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## real_pain

[align=center]ربما[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة بتمنى تكون غرفة نومي مثل هيك

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
كلا منطقي ونصايح بمحلها 

يسلمو الايادي على الموضوع الحلو 
مفيد ورائع 

وعلى فكره كل كلمه ونصيحه ا راح تحس بفرق واضح 

بانتظار جديدك 
[/align]*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------

